# Nie



## Ladyeleanor (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello

I am in the process of selling my home in the UK with a view moving to Spain. I understand I will need a NIE card before I can buy property etc. Ideally I would like to obtain this personally from a police station in Spain, however, if this is not possible has anyone used an agent based in Spain to do this for them and was this straightforward?

Thanks in advance.

Jan


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ladyeleanor said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in the process of selling my home in the UK with a view moving to Spain. I understand I will need a NIE card before I can buy property etc. Ideally I would like to obtain this personally from a police station in Spain, however, if this is not possible has anyone used an agent based in Spain to do this for them and was this straightforward?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

you can get a NIE certificate (it isn't a card) from en _extranjería_ which is usually in a National Police building - or you can get one at the Spanish Consulate near where you live in the UK


----------



## Ladyeleanor (Aug 21, 2016)

Many thanks, much appreciated. It's a bit of a mine field, all this red tape!


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Very little red tape if you go to the consulate in London.. Was a really easy process.

I did a write up about it a little while ago if you are interested?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/1013018-london-consulate-nie-story.html

I think the forms are new now though so go hunting first. No appointment necessary either, though I believe there is in Edinburgh!

Cheers


----------



## Ladyeleanor (Aug 21, 2016)

I'll have a look, thank you.


----------



## Ladyeleanor (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi

I'm planning on renting an apartment in Valencia before I take the plunge and buy something......I've heard a few horror stories about overseas property letting agents and I wondered if anyone has dealt with rental agents in this area that have been above board and hold the desired qualifications.

Thanks in advance

Jan


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ladyeleanor said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm planning on renting an apartment in Valencia before I take the plunge and buy something......I've heard a few horror stories about overseas property letting agents and I wondered if anyone has dealt with rental agents in this area that have been above board and hold the desired qualifications.
> 
> ...


Most 'letting agents' that I've come across or worked with in Spain aren't that at all.

All they do is to find you a property!b For that, they charge you (as they found the property for you) and also charge the landlord (as they found them a tenant) - all perfectly reasonable.

Some agents will hold the fianza (breakage deposit) and very rarely give it back.

There are a few (a minority?) who also do manage the property on behalf of the owner. 


The best advice is to make sure the contract is clear on who repairs/replaces what when things go wrong and also to make sure that the breakage deposit is held in an official account (Google it for details).


----------



## Ladyeleanor (Aug 21, 2016)

Many thanks for the advice.

Jan


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ladyeleanor said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in the process of selling my home in the UK with a view moving to Spain. I understand I will need a NIE card before I can buy property etc. Ideally I would like to obtain this personally from a police station in Spain, however, if this is not possible has anyone used an agent based in Spain to do this for them and was this straightforward?
> 
> ...


We employed our local english speaking solicitors to complete ALL necessary documents and paperwork to make both me and my better half legal in Spain. They even picked us up in their own car and took us to the Police station/town hall/INSS offices etc to get all we needed.

Cannot fault the service. Cost............ €300

Why bother with the hassle when it's so cheap :noidea:

Steve


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> We employed our local english speaking solicitors to complete ALL necessary documents and paperwork to make both me and my better half legal in Spain. They even picked us up in their own car and took us to the Police station/town hall/INSS offices etc to get all we needed.
> 
> Cannot fault the service. Cost............ €300
> 
> ...


How long ago was that Steve ?

Moyra


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Moyra said:


> How long ago was that Steve ?
> 
> Moyra


September 2014.

The same solicitors also sorted both our Modelo 720 forms, Double taxation forms and our Spanish taxation forms. 

Makes life very easy for little cost..

I didn't retire out here to worry about stuff like that. 

Steve


----------



## Ladyeleanor (Aug 21, 2016)

Less hassle sounds good! :grin:


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

I had an English guy, fluent in Spanish and in this line of business for many years, help me find a flat in Valencia to buy. I also had an excellent Spanish lawyer, fluent in English, handle the legals. I'm sure she could deal with rental as well as purchase contracts.

Jonathon also held my hand in the NIE process. All that went smoothly, tho' if you have the form filled in correctly and take your actuaL passport, not just photocopies (duh!), it's not difficult. The only difficulty is getting to the police station in time to be at a place in the queue that results in you getting an appointment ticket. I guess paying someone to do it short circuits the queueing.

I'm not sure if I am allowed to tell you who these two people are on the forum but by all means send me a private message.


----------

